# Bandit 2900 Tracked stump grinder: Good?? Bad??



## Mowingman (Jan 3, 2008)

Anyone here have experience with the Bandit 2900, track-mounted stump grinder? Currently I run a 1625 Rayco. However, business is picking up, so 
I would like to buy a second, larger stump machine. A track machine would come in handy for some big jobs I am now getting, but most are very expensive. I have noticed the Bandit 2900 is priced somewhat lower than the Carlton track machine, and, we have a local dealer for Bandit. 
I will not consider Vermeer, Carlton has no local dealer, so the Bandit is looking pretty good.
Are there any problems with this machine that anyone has encountered?
Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## Mowingman (Jan 6, 2008)

bump to top.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Jan 6, 2008)

Mowingman said:


> bump to top.



This is exactly why I'm not willing to buy one and probably why the price is cheaper than a Carlton. 

-Nobody knows about the Bandit-

The Carlton is tried and true. I'm saving my money right now for a new or slightly used Carlton 7015 trx.


----------



## beaverb01 (Jan 6, 2008)

*My 2Cents*

I have a Carlton 7015 with wireless remote control and the dual rubber tires. Easy to maintain, rips through stumps and no electric/hydraulic clutch to fail. 60 HP turbo diesel. I've picked up several jobs while in an area from people who just wanted to see this thing work!  

Beaver


----------



## Mowingman (Jan 6, 2008)

The problem I have with Carlton, is that they seem to have no dealers west of the Miss. River. In fact, I am not sure where you would ever be able to see a Carlton in this part of the country, let alone find a used one to buy.
I would at least like to set my eyes on one, or demo one before spendinf money on a Carlton. At least I have seen a Bandit wheeled machine, operated one, and we do have a dealer in this area.
Jeff


----------



## John464 (Jan 6, 2008)

Cant say much about the Bandit other than the ones I looked at were similar to the Rayco.

I do not recommend a tracked stump grinder to do stumps. When you need to pivot the machine on say a silver maple to go root chasing you will be destroyoying a yard. Way too much lawn damage for me to buy one , coupled with a higher price tag than a wheeled equivelant, it just doesn't seem worth it to me.

I need new grinders too and I cant seem to get the Carlton dealer which isnt close to me to demo a SP7015. Why does Carlton make such a great product with verty little dealer netwok. Can anyone explain that?


----------



## Mowingman (Jan 6, 2008)

John464 said:


> Cant say much about the Bandit other than the ones I looked at were similar to the Rayco.
> 
> I do not recommend a tracked stump grinder to do stumps. When you need to pivot the machine on say a silver maple to go root chasing you will be destroyoying a yard. Way too much lawn damage for me to buy one , coupled with a higher price tag than a wheeled equivelant, it just doesn't seem worth it to me.
> 
> I need new grinders too and I cant seem to get the Carlton dealer which isnt close to me to demo a SP7015. Why does Carlton make such a great product with verty little dealer netwok. Can anyone explain that?



I have the exact same thoughts about Carlton. Twice they told me they were going to make a trip through this area to do demos. Yet I never have heard a word from them. 
I can only assume they have all the sales they want, and are not interested in expanding into the western U.S. They do not even have a dealer locator on their website.
If I get a tracked machine,it will be for use on undeveloped properties where the ground can be rough and/or muddy. I would keep my Rayco 1625 for work on lawns.
Jeff


----------



## Bigstumps (Jan 7, 2008)

Did a search on the Bandit Track and found this.

https://stores.myregisteredsite.com...hant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=B2900T-Used

Looks like new!


----------



## gr8scott72 (Jan 7, 2008)

Bigstumps said:


> Did a search on the Bandit Track and found this.
> 
> https://stores.myregisteredsite.com...hant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=B2900T-Used
> 
> Looks like new!



So does this:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160195808849&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=006


----------



## Oly's Stump (Jan 7, 2008)

I was interested in a Bandit track machine before I purchased the Carlton 8018 TRX. Bandit has good video's showing their equipment. Ended up buying Carlton probably because Carlton has been building them (stump grinders)much longer. I have a wheeled Rayco machine RG50 and that probably gets used the most but the 8018 TRX is used where the Rayco cannot be used. I would loose some of my business without my track machine.


----------



## Mowingman (Jan 16, 2008)

BEC Carlton said:


> I have a 2900 Track Machine and I also have new Carlton Machines to sell. If you are a serious buyer, I would consider making a trip to Texas. Let me know how I can help. Call Adam @ 888-474-6302.



I will call you tomorrow.
Jeff


----------



## dave k (Jan 20, 2008)

Mowingman,

just a couple of thoughts on your questions and others replies. I don't have any experiance with Bandit stump cutters other than looking at them at shows and they appear to be simlar to carlton ? I use 3 carlton grinders and 1 Dosko and my local dealer is in another country ! one sea ferry 3 hours and 7 hours driving ! I find carlton use very standard parts which can be sourced from any good belt and bearing dealer so no problem there ? 

Using a tracked grinder on any surface can be a problem, leaving rubber marks on new pavement or tearing up lawns. If I have to turn sharp I use rubber matting . I find it quicker to chase roots with a pedestrian machine if the surface can be badly damaged.

I've also found the staff at carlton from the ladies on the phones and the department heads very helpful !

Can you see a pattern yet ? yes buy a carlton ! Apart from build quality they also have sandvik cutter wheels as standard what more could you want ?


----------

